# Stand alone lap counter



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I had asked about this in another post and it sort of got buried so I figured I would give it a thread of its own.

So at this point in my life I am pretty much back to plastic sectional track that I will set up and break down every couple of days.

Had great results in the past with the Greg Braun lap counter software.But I am wondering,is there any kind of app that I can use with my iPad?

If not that,is there any sort of stand alone counter/timer?

I guess I could have googled it,but why bother when I can ask the experts.:thumbsup::wave:

Mike


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

from a thread on about 3rd page of "general discussions"

"This is a Model Drag Racing Game Changer!!!
How about a complete timing system with a tree and timer tower for HO or 1/32 for less than $90.00 shipped!!! I just saw this posted on Old Weird Herald, a 1/24 Forum. I'm going to order one for my AW drag strip soon and upgrade!! I hope to review it in the summer issue of HORCTC. Here's the link:

http://www.slotcardragon.com/index.html ... "

use the link and find a two lane stand alone timing system that counts laps down from as many as 99.
choose magnet tripped sensors or optical sensors for non-magnet traction cars.
price is fair.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

alpink said:


> from a thread on about 3rd page of "general discussions"
> 
> "This is a Model Drag Racing Game Changer!!!
> How about a complete timing system with a tree and timer tower for HO or 1/32 for less than $90.00 shipped!!! I just saw this posted on Old Weird Herald, a 1/24 Forum. I'm going to order one for my AW drag strip soon and upgrade!! I hope to review it in the summer issue of HORCTC. Here's the link:
> ...


Thanks Al.

Looks like exactly what I am looking for.

I will do a little research on it.The price is definetly fair.

Just for the time alone that it would take to build something like that,it would be worth it.

Mike


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Another option.
http://www.freewebs.com/viasue/


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Whilst both those options are OK, the best bet would be Trackmate hardware and Race coordinator software, in my opinion.

The Trackmate setup is very stable and RC gives you all the options you will ever need.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Ogre said:


> Another option.
> http://www.freewebs.com/viasue/





Chop1965 said:


> Whilst both those options are OK, the best bet would be Trackmate hardware and Race coordinator software, in my opinion.
> 
> The Trackmate setup is very stable and RC gives you all the options you will ever need.


Neither of these are "stand alone" as both require a computer.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Indeed, but my point is that stand alone is not the best way to go. You have way less options, and it won't be as good as going for a PC-based system. Meanwhile, chuck in using an RCX mBed and the sky is the limit.

Stand-alone systems tend to be two lane, just one of several drawbacks.

By the way, there is no need to quote a post when it is the the one immediately above/below your one.


----------



## Slothead (Jan 25, 2011)

*Analog man*

The PC is so much a part of my work, my social life, my entertainment, when I go to race my slot cars the last thing I want to see is a monitor.
Like slot cars, I want something thats real, not just a binary string buried in a hard drive.
With the Slot Dragon the kids can play with unsupervised and it does not look gregorious on the track. If fact it looks awesome and draws no more power than an ordinary clock so we leave it on all the time. Its simple, dependable and maintenace free.
However I know I am a little wacked. I open my email and read all my spam, I'm an analog man.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

The Dragon system is still numbers on a screen though.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

did you want an argument?
have you paid?
I can't argue if you haven't paid!


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

What does that mean?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I cannot believe someone who claims to be in England does not know a Monty Python skit when he reads it.
or, is THAT London, West Virginia?


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

We don't have classes in Python, not everyone likes it, a lot of it is very poor, plus you did not quote it correctly.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I have a 6 lane Trix-Trax, has it's own power source and wires directly
to the dead section. The T-T times laps during practice & counts when racing.
The unit has a 4 digit display controlled by a choice 2 different chips for decimal point location. (timing up to 9.999 for inlines & 99.99 for t-Jets) 
The track is a modern sectional but the T-T is mounted in a corner.
My set up is similar to the layout design of the original Aurora tubbies and
the good times I had running on them.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Do any of the stand alone timing systems store data?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dom, all of John's Trik Trax systems were stand alone custom computers designed for one purpose.
I have had 9 Drag Trax systems and sold them all. two of my close friends still have and use them. wish I hadn't sold all of them. not many current drag systems have two stage staging available. alas, John no longer builds or supports these, he has returned to over the road trucking. he used to refurbish systems for me, long after he stopped making them, but finally stopped that as well. in addition to timing systems he made the best ceramic magnet zappers available, still have one of those. also made nice magnet matchers which still show up on eBay every now and again. I had one of those 6 lane Trik Trax and time sales units, but have since sold them. what a great time it was when all those slot tracks, stores, emporiums were open all around the country.
you have a piece of history.
al


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Al, my unit isn't that old as I got lucky with the timing of purchase.
I had my 1st new T-T unit unused for many years prior to building my
original Tomy layout & sold it to a club member for his layout figuring
a replacement to be a non issue. At that time I planned to purchase a
counter & zapper but only the counter was available due to production being cancelled. Too bad, T-T are great products.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Chop1965 said:


> Indeed, but my point is that stand alone is not the best way to go. You have way less options, and it won't be as good as going for a PC-based system. Meanwhile, chuck in using an RCX mBed and the sky is the limit.
> 
> Stand-alone systems tend to be two lane, just one of several drawbacks.
> 
> By the way, there is no need to quote a post when it is the the one immediately above/below your one.


PC based is certainly the best way to go.But,given my current track limitations,something stand alone that I can set up and break down easily along with the track with minimal hassle is what I need.

Just looking to build some motors now,and need a way to check times.Two lanes is all I need,it will only be me and occasionally my son when he comes over.

Been there done that with the pc systems,with much success.For me to come up with something pc based and actually build and getting it up and running would be too much work at this stage of my life.

Maybe not so much in real life,but with slots,I've lived and learned.

Somewhat anyways.:wave:
Mike


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*Nico's always in for the sake of argument....*

Quack, quack.....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

For the ultimate in "stand alone" lap timers, how about one of these...










http://www.ebay.com/itm/1974-Aurora...83198419237578145&_qi=RTM1062687#ht_500wt_915

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AFX...atsun-Heuer-Orig-Decals-/230689032956#vi-desc


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Mike both Tyco and Tomy sold computerized electronic lap counters,through the late 80's /90's.
You'll have to watch ebay for them.
They were a stand alone counter,i used the Tomy one for years on my old track
Awhile ago i think Racemasters or Tomy was re-popping the Tomy unit and selling it down under,but i don't think it ever made it's way Stateside.
Rick


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

The Oz units (which I don't think had anything to do with Racemasters) do not work with the older versions.

We altered ours so they ran off the mains and worked with an IR bridge. This was before we went for PC timing.

What is up with all the quacking on this forum?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*???*

Hey Chop.would you happen to be the infamous Nico in disguise???


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

ah, now I get it.

Sometimes when it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's not a duck.

Can we stop quacking and talk slot cars?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

not an absolute denial though


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

"sometimes"


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

alpink said:


> "sometimes"



LOL!!! :hat:

Man I missed being on the boards for a few years.:wave:

Mike


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Chop1965 said:


> Sometimes when it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it's not a duck.



Does that make it a loon?


----------

